# Fantasy football



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Is there any interest in fantasy football this year. Lawn Nutz3 may be looking for players this season.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

No interest in fantasy football this season? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wait, they are still playing football this year?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I am interested.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've been looking for another league to get into. I'm down if you still have spots available.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Same here! My league is taking a hiatus this year. If you have room, I'll join!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Interested as well, hopefully on the espn app or something ?


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

It's a Yahoo league. It is not a cash league. It's just for fun. It does have an app..


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

anyone doing a league on yahoo? I'm interested if so


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

If be interested in a simple redraft league. 
If we can get 10-12 I don't mind setting it up on yahoo.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I am willing as well.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

@turfnsurf @CTTurfDad 
We have two spots on a yahoo league I play on. DM me a message so I pass along your email to get added to the league. Any others interested? Just in case ?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

bigmks said:


> @turfnsurf @CTTurfDad
> We have two spots on a yahoo league I play on. DM me a message so I pass along your email to get added to the league. Any others interested? Just in case ?


@bigmks DM is sent!


----------

